# Help with select a car in uber app



## Trieu nguyen (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, i had a trouble while i log into the app and go online, app ask me for a select a car to drive but when i hit the button it say no car registered, i wonder why because i had registered a car in my account already? And that information about the car that show in my account too, and 1 more thing that i just change my account password , then log into the app its say login fail, have to logout and log back in??? Guy please help me, im really dont get it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Ask uber when the next phone tech session is so they can resolve your issue


----------



## Trieu nguyen (Nov 5, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Ask uber when the next phone tech session is so they can resolve your issue


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Btw tech sessions are uselly held twice a week.


----------



## Trieu nguyen (Nov 5, 2014)

Do u know when the tech session happen? Or day and time, im at seattle , washington, thank you so much


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm afraid not in the Raleigh Durham market they happen on Tuesday and Thursday usually


----------



## Trieu nguyen (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks anyway


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Uber office in Seattle has open office hours every week on the following days and times. They are located in the Smith Tower in downtown Seattle.*

Mondayhttp://click.et.uber.com/?qs=23f375...134f481fd3d1b32ffede45295780739c6ee6f7c79fc64*
2pm - 4pm

*Wednesday*
2pm - 3pm

*Friday*
10am - 12pm

You can bring your phone in and they will get you taken care of.


----------



## Trieu nguyen (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you so much that helpfull


----------

